# High Temp Brisket



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah, I'm gunna try the high temp method.
6 pound packer rubbed with wooster and Wolfe Rub Bold.



Shooting for 350' WSM temp, foil at 170, til probe tender. Total cook time estimated at 4 - 4.5 hours.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 10, 2007)

I hope you injected it Scotty, otherwise it may come out dry at those temps.  I took Myron's class last summer where he cooked the 3 1/2 hour brisket (whole packer).  If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 10, 2007)

Nope. The reviews I read said that it was one of the most moist ones they have had, and they didn't mention injection. I broke my needle a long time ago anyway.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 10, 2007)

Well good luck to you anyway but those guys that aren't injecting aren't cooking using the Myron method and Myron invented the 3 hour brisket! (or was that Cappy?)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 10, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Well good luck to you anyway but those guys that aren't injecting aren't cooking using the Myron method and Myron invented the 3 hour brisket! (or was that Cappy?)



That's why he is using the scotty method....4 - 4 1/2 hours!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 10, 2007)

Mmmmm......Brisket


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 10, 2007)

If Myron cooks a 13 lbs whole packer in 3 1/2 hours at 350, I'd say a 6 lb flat cooked for 4 1/2 hours is probbly 2 hours too long.  Myron doesn't foil 'em either.  He does use foil though.

Seriously good luck, always open to hear other methods!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm counting on you Scotty!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 10, 2007)

Ah...debate about BBQ...much better then macaroni salad vs. pasta salad!

Cappy has been in the lab tinkering with high temp cooking as well and has asked for a podcast on his findings when he has something conclusive to share!

Go Scotty...to be honest, I would be cooking higher temps too with the cold temps outside!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 10, 2007)

Did high temp chicken today...it sucked...I think I broke my flux
capcitor.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 10, 2007)

It hit 170 and I foiled. Whoa! Did that sucker shrink or what?




Looks plenty juicy to me!

The basics, from what I understand are... 

High temp cooking 350-375
Foil at 170-175 - the last int temp you'll take.
Put back on the high heat and start timing it so you know when you check for tenderness. I'll check at 7:00 to see what it feels like. That would be 4 hours since it went on. If it's not probe tender, I'll check again in 20. and so on.

:Edit: Forgot to mention, that the cooker seem to settle in around 340 and seemed to be happy ( with all 3 bottom vent's 100% open) so I left it there. This was just with a 3/4 ring...started with MM.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 10, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Did high temp chicken today...it sucked...I think I broke my flux
> capcitor.



You musta forgot to bring the temp up to required 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 10, 2007)

Lookin' good Q boy


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 10, 2007)

Hope it turns out good.  If it does then I'm next.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 10, 2007)

Checked with a probe ... just a little bit resistance....


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 10, 2007)

23 after.... perfect. Probe goes through like butter. Resting in the microwave.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 10, 2007)

It sure looked moist Scotty! I can't wait to see the finished pics!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 11, 2007)

I let it reset for about 45 minutes in the nuker then sliced her up.
Came out SUPER tender and still had plenty of moisture.







Sammiches




The Wolfe Rub Bold gave it an excellent taste. I guess I could've put it back on the WSM unfoiled to get the bark, but I didn't feel like it cuz the race was on.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 11, 2007)

Scotty you're amazing!!!!!  Fantastic my friend!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 11, 2007)

great smoke ring too!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks great Scotty!!  Nice SR too!!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks yummy !
Nukers are a good resting place  


#29 looked good last night 8)


----------



## wittdog (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks great....well...are you going to switch to the high temp brisket or still go with the low and slow from now on?  I've been giving thought to the high temp brisket...seems like the flats I see round here are very lean.....


----------



## cleglue (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like it came out great.  Good job.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 11, 2007)

Excellent job Scotty! I'm glad you didn't listen to Myron!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice looking brisket there buddy.


----------



## Griff (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow Scotty, that looks good.

Griff


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 11, 2007)

I was surprised that it came out so good. I'll probably try it again, not sure if I'm switching to high temp only, but it nice know that you can do one in such a short time if in a pinch with hungry people. LOL


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 11, 2007)

That looks great.  I will have to give that a go.


----------



## john a (Feb 12, 2007)

Looks like your flux capacitor did fine.


----------



## K Kruger (Feb 12, 2007)

Glad to see your cook went well Scotty and that you like the method. The sandwiches look great!

Here's a recent cook of mine. 


13.5-lb packer (no-roll); I decided to do no trimming at all. 







82 degrees and sunny with light variable breezes. I did not want to tap my low supply of lump (it's only R.O. as I haven't made it to Tampa to get better lump but I am not sure if I'm ccoking here through Sunday and hence needing the lump or leaving today) so I used Kingsford. 

MM start but instead of 12-15 fully lit coals I used twice that and only waited till they were partially lit. Empty water pan; no Guru or Stoker; 6 small pieces of hickory and I managed to find one small piece of apple (I'm now offically out of apple). The only therm I used was one stuck into a top vent hole (the one from BBQ Guru with the silicone plug). I did not temp the meat during cooking at all.

I made two rubs: a paste to apply to the brisket first, and a dry to go over the paste. (Recipe here.)






 Had I known the previous day that I was definitely going to be here to do the brisket I would likely have applied the paste rub then, wrapped the meat in plastic, and fridged it, applying the dry rub just before cooking. One over the other applied just before cooking is fine though. 

Paste-rubbed:






Dry applied over the paste: 






The paste is a puree of onion, garlic, a splash of Worcestershire and some pickled jalapeños. A little salt finished it. The dry rub includes ground coffee; several 'sweet' spices (fennel, clove, coriander, cardamom); the aromatics onion, ginger and garlic; thyme and marjoram for herbs; and black and white pepper plus Aleppo pepper for the pepper and chile components. No sugar. Since I was putting the dry rub over the paste rub I included some salt in the dry rub.

The meat went into the cooker at 3:20pm, just after pouring on the partially lit and assembling the cooker. Lid temp climbed to 280 over the course of 30 min but did not want to go higher. The farrier showed up at 4 and, needing to help him and wanting to move the cook along, I propped the door open an inch. When I checked at 4:20 or so the lid temp was 350. I closed the door and checked later: it was nearing 300 so I propped the door open again.

For most of my high heat brisket cooks plateau is broken somewhere between 2 and 2.5 hours. This brisket was a little larger than most I do and, as it was untrimmed, I decided to go a little longer and foiled the brisket at 2:40 into the cook. I did not check the internal temp. I did not add anything to the foil. The cook continued at 350-370 lid for the duration.

I checked the brisket for tenderness about an hour later and could feel that it needed more time. 20 min later I checked again and the probe went in smoothly. The brisket had thrown off quite a bit of juices, 2 cups of which I removed to a fat separator, then I added a piece of foil to the brisket, wrapping it well, and left in on the counter to rest, under a towel. 

Brisket just off the grate:







I never see butter lettuce in town, never. Surprisingly, I found a single head of hydro butter when shopping the day before and nabbed that. Salad was butter lettuce topped with local ripe tomato (the season is starting nicely here), local Kirby cuke slices, and a dollop of a sort of thick cesar-like dressing topped with toasted almonds, with a garnish of avocado slices.






The brisket rested about 30 min, ample time for high-heat briskets cooked till tender though one can go longer. It sliced very easily, was very tender and moist. I was quite pleased with the rub flavors but thought it lacked a little salt. A sprinkle of that and the brisket was delicious on its own--my requirement for barbecue. 

But(!) I love sauces of course. I had scored some delicious ripe Chilean nectarines for the previous day's cook and decided to make a sauce based on them as I felt ripe nectarine would go so well with the flavors of the two rubs. So the sauce was ripe nectarine sweetened further by red bell pepper, onion, shallot and garlic, with a touch of turbinado, smoked paprika and a little chipotle for smoke and heat, and ketchup for balance. (Recipe here.) I finished the sauce with a generous pour of the juices I had (mostly) fat-separated--the juices I'd saved from the brisket after I'd pulled it from the cooker. Worked very well.

I blanched then sauteed chopped kale in a little butter with a little garlic then folded in freshly roasted quartered fingerling potatoes. Garnish: Chilled nectarine slices topped with toasted almonds.


----------



## Thom Emery (Feb 12, 2007)

We did one at  So Cal QFest done in 4.5 hours
on the plate maybe 10 min gone


----------



## zilla (Feb 12, 2007)

We experimented cooking one in the WSM this weekend using Myron's method in about 4 hrs.  

We cooked three (Certified Angus Beef Program Choice packers) in the 11-12 lb range. One in the WSM and two in the Gator.  When the smoke cleared one of the 14 hr. briskets from the Gator was determined to be more tender than the other two.

 The meat from the WSM tasted fine and the texture was good. The WSM brisket and the second low and slow brisket from the Gator were a bit tough compared to the low and slow brisket that we turned in.  

I think this method is a good one for many reasons, but I found that I'm not crazy about the flavor of the injection.  The WSM is a great cooker.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Feb 12, 2007)

Great job Scotty I've done briskits & butts at 350 they both come out great every time unless you a briskit from an old steer which is tougher at any temp.  Low temp give ya more time for drinkin  :cheers


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 12, 2007)

That looks awesome Kevin! 
With all those sweet aromatic spices, that musta smelled outstanding.

Nice pics too


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2007)

What about high temp butts?  Has it been done?


----------



## SteerCrazy (Feb 12, 2007)

nice lookin brisket! I am assuming you did not use the water/sand pan??


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 12, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> What about high temp butts?  Has it been done?



Larry did one at 350 once....he said he didn't like it.
Course that may have been cuz of all the deep frying oil in the pit he cooked it in.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 12, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> nice lookin brisket! I am assuming you did not use the water/sand pan??



Me? I used my normal pan. Foiled standard pan, 1/3 full with clean sand, foiled.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Feb 12, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, you were able to keep temps that high? I guess if you have all your bottom vents open. Never tried it but I will now!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 12, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had some winds and it wanted to settle in at 323 til I foiled and stirred the coals. Then I had to start closing down the vents that (Yes) were at %100 open.


----------



## K Kruger (Feb 12, 2007)

Captain--

I routinely cook butts at ~275 grate. I find that slow enough to allow for good rendering. Some guys do butts higher, at temps similar to my and Scotty's cook, replete with the foiling, but I do not like butts cooked quite that quickly, nor butts finished in foil.

Scotty--

The smells were great. I used leftover dry rub from the brisket cook on a tri-tip a couple nights later, seen here with spinach wilted into a saute of onions with home-smoked bacon, grilled fingerlings, and avocado tossed with calamondin juice.  








Though I do not often make the same rub twice, I'm sure I'll make that one again.


----------



## kickassbbq (Feb 13, 2007)

*High Temp Butts?*

*Captain!!!!!!*I always Fast Track my Butts.  They come out Perfecto!!!!!
http://www.kickassbbq.com/Quick_Cook_Boston_Butt.htm
Smoke On!!!!!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Feb 13, 2007)

Butts are very forgiving it's hard to screw em up. I find the higher temps make a superior bark


----------



## wittdog (Feb 13, 2007)

JMHO but I think the low and slow makes for better bark...more caramization and less of a chance for the sugar to get bitter...I prefer to do my butts low and slow...it's a texture thing for me..


----------

